# How do you know when to switch to adult?



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

The vet said something about switching large breed pups to adult food when they hit 8 months. I know some of you opt for adult food throughout, never going the puppy food route. Others go for 18 months, others a year.

How do I know when it's time to make the switch? Is it based on the pup's age vs. weight? Or some other factor? :help:

Thanks!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i've always been told by my vets (move around a lot due to military) to keep pups on puppy chow until they're a year old and then switch them over to adult food but i also know some breeds can be switched sooner such as large breeds like Great Danes but i know it also has to do with a few more factors. One of them i've been told by another GSD owner was that when you can visibily tell the puppy chow is no longer doing its job (growing puppy, they seem sturdier), then you can switch their food to adult food. My last vet before we moved told me that at a year or when the pups weight started slowing down or came to a halt (usually around 8 months for some). So i guess whichever comes first. Course i know more people will probably have better information or different information. I've known some people who kept their dogs on puppy chow until they were two. Good luck!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

KZoppa, you just meant that "puppy chow" is LB puppy food, right? Not the actual brand Puppy Chow??


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm sorry my brain isn't processing LB. I meant puppy chow as in any brand formulated for puppies, large breed or otherwise. that help?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wait i think i just got it. LB =large breed. Sorry. Was awake all night and no sleep for me today! kids... arent the grand?!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

YES!!! Whew! It was about to get crazy over bad kibble choices....LOL
I agree with you, I think it depends a lot on personal preference and how the puppy is developing why and when to make the choice. Jake came off off puppy food at 9 weeks. I am happy with his growth and development. He was on Adult BB but suspecting allergies and loose poops made me switch to a grain free adult food that is ok for pups (the cal/phos is with in comfort level) so he is now on ACANA pacifica. So, I have no experience with puppy food, but have done just fine w/ the proper adult kibble.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm concerned that Panzer is a little thick in the waist. At 5 1/2 months, a growth spurt could be around the corner and he could lose that thickness. 

We feed him based on the bag recommendations and he's eating Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice Large Breed Puppy Food. Just not sure if he's getting too many calories?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Can you post a few pics? I have always read better lean then overweight. Is he active? Swim, long walks???

Jake is almost 70 pounds and just over 6 months. He is perfect right now and maybe could lose a pound or two....he gets 3 to 4 cups adult grain free...how much depends on if he gets Raw and his activity level. Puppy food is much higher in calories, I don't see why you can't switch at this point. Don't forget all the treats he gets a day training. That also adds calories.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> KZoppa, you just meant that "puppy chow" is LB puppy food, right? Not the actual brand Puppy Chow??


 
honestly i had no clue there was an actual brand of food called "puppy chow". lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

we were feeding Shasta based on the bag portions and she's still a skinny butt! I swear i've never seen a shepherd puppy without a little fluff on them! Its like she's already entered the full on goofy teenage scrawny puppy stage they hit at like 6 months on through almost 2 years. I'm actually considering uping her portions a little but i'm afraid of that energy boost from the extra calories! She already runs me ragged with the energy she does have! If Shasta gets as big as we're thinking (80+lbs), i'll probably take her off puppy food around six months old but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. if Panzer's weight is bugging you get a vet opinion who actually knows GSDs and ask him if he feels you should lower the portioning. I know that many dogs can become over weight if they're fed according to the portions on the bag in most cases. Our adult dogs get by just fine on 1- 1 1/2 cups a day with the occassional treat. And even on that feeding amount our male is heavier than he should be so his portions have been lowered and he's exercised way more. And he was exercised a good amount to begin with. I think most of his current weight gain is because he's getting older and his metabolism is slowing down but he is also only going on 6 so who knows. maybe he's just predestined to be a chubby butt.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

So it really all comes down to weight? If the pup is getting too thick, switch to adult?

I'll get a couple pictures posted shortly.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Well not just weight, it's calories in, calories out....I would say that at 8 months if you want to begin to research the best Adult kibble then I would.
Just keep in mind the cal/phos levels tend to be higher in adult foods so do your research and read labels. If you are going grain free it getting a bit more tricky. I think that you can stay on puppy food but either decrease the amount or up the exercise. Either food be it LB puppy or good adult kibble won't solve weight management for a puppy.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Well not just weight, it's calories in, calories out.....


This is the same thing my doctor tells me - less food, more exercise!


----------

